# Anyone bought TEAK lately? What does it cost?



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I need just a quick round number to compare with my local supplier. Thanks!


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

My local supplier wants $29.95 bf


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Iroko is sold as teak here and has been since the seventies, the proper stuff is just too expensive. A 12' 9×2 costs about €70 ($100)


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I thought my supplier was a bit high but I guess they're pretty much in line with the market.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

it costs an arm and two legs, Ipe and Jatoba are cheaper substitutes, though they don't look much like teak, they do have the high umm weather resistance sought in teak. Difficult and heavy woods to work though.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

$24.00 b/f here


----------



## skeemer (Dec 5, 2011)

$22 for 4/4 up to $30 for 16/4 from the supplier I've started using.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Last winter HD offered some Hampton Bay Adirondack chairs made from "Amazon Teak" for half price with free s/h…..$99 each, which made them less than I could build them for. Now I'm wondering what species "Amazon Teak" really is….it's heavy, dense, is medium dark with some orange hues, looks like teak, but could be something else (like Ipe, Jatoba, or Lyptus).


----------



## northeaster (Jul 30, 2011)

About $27/bf at a marine lumber supply place that carries a lot near Boston: http://boulterplywood.com/


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Thanks everybody, the patio set with labor will run $3700. They have to mill it over (pun fully intended), but I'm booked solid for at least a month. Of course, if they go for it I will be sharing the whole project here at LJ. Should be a fun one.


----------

